# Remote control valve lever Kubota B2100



## joost-ch (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi, a while ago I bought a used B2100 and I´m wondering what the remote control valve lever is used for. I do have the owners manual, but I still don´t know what its function is. Is there anybody who can tell me?
Any help is appreciated!

Thanks,

Joost.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

It's for raising & lowering an implement...


----------



## joost-ch (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi. Thanks. I found out is was pretty simple to get this thing running. There is a hose underneath the tractor that just stopped there. The lever I was talking about put pressure to this hose. We made this hose longer and lead it to the rear of the tractor and made the hydraulic connection there. No the kipper connection works fine.

Thanks for your help.


----------

